# Fische auf dem Echolot richtig deuten.



## fishingphil89 (14. März 2017)

Servus liebe Gemeinde.

Und zwar hab ich mir ein gebrauchtes Echolot geleistet. 
Hatte es jetzt erstmalig im Gebrauch. Und bin mir nun nicht sicher ob ich es richtig lese. 

Bei dem Foto sieht man ja links und rechts. Fremdkörper neben dem Berg.  Sind das Fische?
Hatte des weiteren auch viele kleine Blaue Fremdkörper die nicht Rot in der Mitte dargestellt wurden. Sondern nur Blau durchgängig. Sind das auch kleinere Fische?
Was signalisiert mir eigentlich die Blaue Farbe?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Fische auf dem Echolot richtig deuten.*

du hast auf dem echolot 4 große räuber und diverse jungfische als schwarmfisch.


----------



## fischbär (14. März 2017)

*AW: Fische auf dem Echolot richtig deuten.*

Blaue Farbe: niedrige Echo-Intensität. Tendentiell kleiner Fisch.
Oben im Wasser Siehst Du vermutlich Verwirbelungen durch Deinen Motor / Flossen. Die frei stehenden blauen Punkte sind Fische und der Berg, tja, das weiß keiner ohne Downscan. Entweder Kleinfischschwarm, oder aber - wahrscheinlicher - Pflanzen oder irgendein UW-Hindernis, Pfosten, Bäume etc.


----------



## goldfisch12 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Fische auf dem Echolot richtig deuten.*

Ich komme ein wenig von der technischen Echolotseite und wundere mich immer wieder, wie leichtfertig der ein oder andere mit 12v Akkus umgeht, die bei Kurzschlüssen hohe Stromstärken freisetzen können. Ein Minimum an Sicherheit sollte eigentlich jedem Bootsführer zu eigen sein. 

Offenliegende Batteriepole gehören bei einem Wasserfahrzeug sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## fishingphil89 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Fische auf dem Echolot richtig deuten.*

Hat mir sehr geholfen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## ruegi (19. März 2017)

*AW: Fische auf dem Echolot richtig deuten.*

Großer Räuber werden vor und hinter dem Berg kaum stehen. Sonst hättest du eine gelbrote Stelle in der Sichel (Schwimmblase).

Hier ein guter Beitrag, wie tückisch Echolotbilder sein können:
http://www.echolot-captain.de/index.php/tipps-und-tricks/echolotbilder-interpretieren


In der Tat würde ich eine Echolottasche benutzen. Aber wenigstens hast du eine Sicherung verwendet


----------



## goldfisch12 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Fische auf dem Echolot richtig deuten.*

Wenn die Pole kurzgeschlossen werden, wird ihm die Sicherung wenig helfen.


----------



## fishingphil89 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Fische auf dem Echolot richtig deuten.*

Die "Gelb/Rote stellen sind doch zumindestens in einer Dargestellten(ich nenne es mal Sichel) vorhanden. Wenn man es sich genau betrachtet. 
PS.  Zu der schlauen Bemerkung.  Hab unabhängig dieses Komentares ,  schon an einer Lösung gearbeitet. War erstmal ein Test des Gerätes. Hatte sicher nicht vor bei Regen damit zu arbeiten. Aber das gehört sicher nicht zu meiner Frage in dieser Unterhaltung. 

Gruss


----------



## Cocu (4. April 2017)

*AW: Fische auf dem Echolot richtig deuten.*

Ich habe auch immer Probleme wirklich zu deuten, was da auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist, daher würde ich mich in diesem Thread auch mal anschließen und bei den Profis fragen, wie sie das folgende Bild deuten würden und ob sie so von der reinen Ansicht grobe Fehler in der Einstellung des Echolots erkennen können, bzw Tipps geben können, was man wie besser einstellen sollte:
Entstanden in der Ostsee, gerade vor wenigen Tagen


----------



## fischbär (4. April 2017)

*AW: Fische auf dem Echolot richtig deuten.*

Struktur. Evtl. Schiffsreste oder Pfähle.


----------

